# Helpful Greenhouse Links



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2012)

:ciao:
I have been researching solar greenhouses and noticed the we here at MariP do not have much info on greenhouses and solar greenhouses in general.

So in an attempt to rectify this I am going to post info and links to sites that I have found useful. I will be updating this list as I find more and any of our members can also post any sites or books they have found useful.

On top of that list is a book I have found very useful. The book is out of print but still available.

*The Solar Greenhouse Book* edited by James      McCullagh 

Helpful links:
hMPp://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Sunspace/sunspaces.htm

hMPp://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Sunspace/SundanceDesignGuide.pdf

hMPp://calliebroaddus.wordpress.com/2010/12/01/the-solar-greenhouse-book/

hMPp://www.agrisk.umn.edu/cache/ARL01480.htm

hMPp://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/library/linkview.asp?linknum=831&subject=123

hMPp://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/library/linkview.asp?linknum=832&subject=123

hMPp://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/library/linkview.asp?linknum=5249&subject=123

hMPp://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/library/linkview.asp?linknum=5413&subject=123

hMPp://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/library/linkview.asp?linknum=6278&subject=123

hMPp://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/library/linkview.asp?linknum=6282&subject=123

hMPp://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/library/linkview.asp?linknum=7204&subject=123

hMPp://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/library/linkview.asp?linknum=7206&subject=123

hMPp://abe.psu.edu/extension/idea-plans/greenhouse/ip-822-34/view

hMPp://www.mnproject.org/resourcecenter/Solar%20Greenhouse%20Resource%20List.pdf

hMPp://aes.missouri.edu/bradford/education/solar-greenhouse/solar-greenhouse.php

hMPp://www.ca.uky.edu/agc/pubs/aen/aen6/aen6.htm


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 19, 2012)

Props...I needed that ventilation info.  Having seen some of the diagrams I may build a "tent-style" roof as opposed to a flat roof.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 19, 2012)

Great list of links Thanks Duck. 

This looks lke a new sticky:aok:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 19, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Great list of links Thanks Duck.
> 
> This looks lke a new sticky:aok:



I was thinking the same thing but forgot to add it in my reply (propranolol strikes again).   :doh:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 24, 2012)

Link that Duck posted in the Greenhouse Roof thread:

greenhousemegastore.com/category/solexx-panels

I had never heard of the brand name Solexx for twinwall plastic before Duck posted this link.  I looked up Solexx on Google and compared prices at various shops, and the prices are about the same everywhere, even at Wayfair.


----------



## Brisimtall (Apr 11, 2013)

You should check out earthship Greenhouses.
Walapini is another good one


----------

